# LIMA: SAN ISIDRO, BELLEZA DE CIUDAD



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

San Isidro es otro bello distrito de Lima, lo único malo es el alcalde Meier .... hace que se le extrañe a Salmón:| 

VISTA HACIA UN PARQUE, MÁS ALLÁ EL GOLF Y AL FONDO EL MORRO SOLAR Y EL MAR 









VISTAS HACIA LINCE


















SAN ISIDRO TIENE DE TODO Y TODO ES BELLO:yes: 









QUÉ BELLA ES LIMA CON SUS HUACAS EN MEDIO DE LA CIUDAD


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

que bonitas fotos Lúcuma, Lince no está mal, pero como se nota la diferencia con San Isidro.

Yo creo que con más árboles y más edificios nuevos y bonitos Lince estaría mucho mejor.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Simplemente formidables tus fotos Lúcuma. San Isidro es San Isidro...y siempre lo será.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

:drool: Lucuma , :hug: eres lo maximo !! Muy buenas fotos de SI , todo se ve bien verde y ordenado.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que fotos! muy buena recopilación


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Sebvill, claro, se nota que San Isidro es más ordenado que Lince, aunque Lince tiene bonitas zonas también, pero deben trabajar más como dices:yes:, y claro J Block, San Isidro es Saaaaan Issssidrooooo x algo es mi ex barrio tb, ah exrexnotex mi abreviación es justo esa: SI J3R3MY gracias y a todos x los comentarios!! 

seguimos!!

VISTAS HACIA LA ZONA EMPRESARIAL Y EN LA PARTE BAJA LAS CASAS TÍPICAS DE SAN ISIDRO


















SE ALCANZA A VER TAMBIÉN UNA PEQUEÑA PARTE DE LA ZONA FINANCIERA DE SAN ISIDRO









LA AVENIDA DOS DE MAYO Y UNA IGLESIA QUE NO RECUERDO SU NOMBREhno: ¿SAN FELIPE APOSTOL?:?









HACIA EL FINAL DE LA DOS DE MAYO Y EL MAR AL FONDO









LAS BANDERAS









MIRANDO HACIA LA RESIDENCIAL SAN FELIPE









LA JAVIER PRADO A LA DERECHA









UNA FOTO ÚLTIMA DEL INVIERNO QUE MENOS MAL YA SE VA:cheers:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Cómo se nota que de Lince en adelante hacen faltan árboles.!! San Isidro siempre luce bien. Gracias por las fotos Lúcuma.

Y si! El invierno ya se va!! Lo mejor es que el sol acompaña las fotos y ya no se ve tan gris nuestra ciudad


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Chèvere tus fotos Lùcuma..*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Divinas estas fotos..........como la persona que las posteo


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

gracias kaMetza, JoSeph y libiditom))


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

San Isidro se luce como siempre, y más aun con una fotógrafa como tú Lúcuma . Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

HERMOSISIMAS TUS FOTOS LUCUMA!!!! De verdad eres una fotografa excelente!!!!


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Excelentes fotos Lucuma, unas vistas preciosas, San Isidro bello como siempre


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

libidito said:


> Divinas estas fotos..........como la persona que las posteo


Wow. Tranquilo, Libidito.  
Lindas fotos, Lúcuma. Eres toda una experta en panorámicas. kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Lucuma mis respetos, las fotos stan Bakans... d la primera entrega: m gusta bastante la penultima foto y d la segunda entrega: la primera y La Ulitma q captura esa atmosfera invernal d Lima. Xevere todo. Salu2.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Cheveres tus fotos Lucumass ! Hacía muchas décadas que no posteabas tus fotos... San Isidro es la urbanización con mejor look urbano en Lima a mi criterio...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Como siempre, lindas las fotos, Lúcuma. SI se ve muy bonito--interesante lo que una puede captar desde lo alto, los patios de las casas, por ejemplo. Me pareció ver una piscina redonda sin agua, qué fijona que soy, jaja. Mejor no me fijo más... 

Muchos saludos...


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

De vez en cuando se agradece encontrarse con unas fotos de esta calidad,Que grande se ve Lima, y eso que no sale en toda su extensión.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

La última está mostra!!! Bueno, todas se ven muy bien. La foto en donde sale el morro solar o la foto en donde aparece la huaca huallamarca... En fin. Qué buenas tomas haces, Lúcuma. Felicidades y gracias por compartir tus fotos con nosotros.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy lindas fotos lucu. Siiii es San Felipe Apóstol. Por ahí he visto mi colegio (Santa Ursula). La zona que me gusta para vivir es la de Dasso.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bonitas fotos, me encantaron todas!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos Lucuma, gracias por postear.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

uy!! gracias fedox17, fraciscodur2003, Ralfo, pedro1011, Inkandrew9, al mejor moderador de skyscrapercity, el único, el inigualable skyperu34, Canelita, Mavo92, Yibrail, la super Lia, Juan1912 y alezx-nj!!

gracias!!

más fotos!!

LA JAVIER PRADO ABAJO









ESTAS FOTOS SON DE CUANTO MI CAMARA ESTABA MAL, ES LA AVENIDA CAMINO REAL


















LA AVENIDA JAVIER PRADO


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Lucuma said:


> uy!! gracias fedox17, fraciscodur2003, Ralfo, pedro1011, Inkandrew9, *al mejor moderador de skyscrapercity, el único, el inigualable skyperu34,* Canelita, Mavo92, Yibrail, la super Lia, Juan1912 y alezx-nj!!
> 
> gracias!!
> 
> ...




Uyyy!   Se agradece la dedicatoria....sabes que es de mutua correspondencia...!



Muy buenas estas últimas fotos Lucumass, en éstas que quoteo veo un enorme hueco cavado, que es??? Se está construyendo algún edificio ahí???



PD: Como será cuando tomes fotos con cámara operativa, si así nomás éstas dos te salieron cheveres con cámara mal...


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow! Que fotos Lucuma!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que lindo es san isidro , gracias por las fotos Lucuma...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Como ves Lùcuma tienes fans...*


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau ke bellas fotos Lucuma :banana: todas las panoramicas estan bellas  ademas el dia tbn esta lendo :banana:

esta me gusto en especial :banana:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos! Cómo serán las fotos que tomes cuando tu cámara esté bien jaja .


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

wow! tus fotos están buenazas Lucuma, como siempre


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Uyyy!   Se agradece la dedicatoria....sabes que es de mutua correspondencia...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buenas fotos Lucuma. Creo que ese hueco que estan cavando es el terreno de parque El Golf, donde parque Arauco construira un edificio y un centro comercial.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Bellezas de fotos!!!!!


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

felicitaciones Lúcuma..excelentes fotos ..como siempre


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lucuma said:


>


Que es ese edificio de la izquierda más o menos al fondo, que está sin ventanas, es una construcción o están destruyendo un edificio?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Qué buenas fotos !!!!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:cheers: wenas wenas


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos Lucuma, San Isidro se ve bien, felicitaciones:cheers:


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> Wau ke bellas fotos Lucuma :banana: todas las panoramicas estan bellas  ademas el dia tbn esta lendo :banana:
> 
> esta me gusto en especial :banana:



Que BUEN ejemplo para ilustrar lo siguiente:

- El 100 % de edificios mostrados en esta foto son RESIDENCIALES. Según la Ordenanza 012 se les denomina: Complejos Residenciales de Alta Densidad.

- El 0 % de edificios mostrados en esta foto son oficinas.

Ahora, dónde esta la gente que predica que "San Isidro es el Centro Financiero de Lima" ?

San Isidro es y será siempre RESIDENCIAL. Y parece que el Alcalde Meier lo esta entendiendo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

waver said:


> Que BUEN ejemplo para ilustrar lo siguiente:
> 
> - El 100 % de edificios mostrados en esta foto son RESIDENCIALES. Según la Ordenanza 012 se les denomina: Complejos Residenciales de Alta Densidad.
> 
> ...


Esa es una zona de San Isidro, la cual siempre será residencial. Sin embargo, Canaval y Moreyra, Plaza Juan de Arona, Dionisio Derteano, Parque Cáceres y Rivera Navarrete son casi 100% empresariales. Esas son zonas algo alejadas de las zonas resiudenciales y deberían seguir desarrollándose, a mi parecer.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ay! Pensé que esa discusión ya había acabado.. hno:


----------

